# Phragmipedium dalessandroï



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 22, 2012)

Branches and buds to comes....:drool:


----------



## newbud (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful plant and blooms J-P. One thing I notice, this is a plant with heavy besseae influence correct. My leaves look like yours. on my P. besseae, a little wrinkled rather than smooth flowing all the way out to the tip. Is this a besseae trait? Or are we under watering or something?


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 22, 2012)

newbud said:


> Beautiful plant and blooms J-P. One thing I notice, this is a plant with heavy besseae influence correct. My leaves look like yours. on my P. besseae, a little wrinkled rather than smooth flowing all the way out to the tip. Is this a besseae trait? Or are we under watering or something?



That is a good question! My besseae are doing this too but I never ask myself that question? I don't know if it's the result of only one factor? Under watering? We got very hot temperature too this year, higher than ever in my green house...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 22, 2012)

Great looking plant! I like the dark even colored flowers


----------



## newbud (Jul 22, 2012)

I got to the point where I keep her in water, a tray for her pot. Not soaking. Does anyone else know if the wrinkled leaves of besseae is normal?


----------



## Rick (Jul 22, 2012)

Not sure what you mean by leaf wrinkle, but I see some leaf curl, but I don't think that's too odd.

I also see some yellowing at the leaf tips, which might be the beginnings of "leaf tip burn". 

Some people associate that problem with excessively dry conditions and "salt buildup". I associate it specifically with potassium salt buildup with inadequate calcium and magnesium availability. 

BTW this is a great looking D'alessandroi


----------



## John M (Jul 22, 2012)

That's wonderful, JP! Do you have seedlings available?


----------



## Shiva (Jul 22, 2012)

Gorgeous. Do you know the parents of this one?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow!!! Une beauté!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jul 22, 2012)

Great species!!


----------



## e-spice (Jul 22, 2012)

That's completely gorgeous.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2012)

e-spice said:


> That's completely gorgeous.



My thought exactly!


----------



## Hien (Jul 22, 2012)

truly gorgeous flowers


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 22, 2012)

Best dalessandroï I've seen to date!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay besseae v. dalessandroi!


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 23, 2012)

Great coloration and very interesting shape !!!! Jean


----------



## Silvan (Jul 23, 2012)

gorgeous dalessandroï..Hope mine will look like yours


----------



## Dido (Jul 23, 2012)

a really great one


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 23, 2012)

It is one of the nicer ones I have seen


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 23, 2012)

hey, I think you guys and tom k. are in collusion; posting two flowering pics of d'allesandroi, and him having some for sale at the same time?! :sob:


----------



## Jaljala (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Charles! And it worked, I got hooked :evil:
Beautiful blooms by the way!


----------



## raymond (Jul 23, 2012)

tres jolie JP tu l'a acheter de qui


----------



## Susie11 (Jul 24, 2012)

Beautiful. I must get one.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 24, 2012)

John M said:


> That's wonderful, JP! Do you have seedlings available?


 Not now! 



Shiva said:


> Gorgeous. Do you know the parents of this one?


 M x Mrs dalessandroï! :evil:


----------



## John M (Jul 25, 2012)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Not now!



Well then, hurry up and self-pollinate those flowers!


----------



## Shiva (Jul 25, 2012)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Not now!
> 
> M x Mrs dalessandroï! :evil:



Fair enough! I was hoping for clonal names, if any.oke:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 25, 2012)

Shiva said:


> Fair enough! I was hoping for clonal names, if any.oke:



I knew Michel !  but there is no clonal name...


----------



## eaborne (Jul 26, 2012)

Beautiful flower and well grown!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 28, 2012)

this is an excellent clone! I love the petals. The overall form has character


----------



## FrankRC (Jul 30, 2012)

newbud said:


> I got to the point where I keep her in water, a tray for her pot. Not soaking. Does anyone else know if the wrinkled leaves of besseae is normal?



Wrinkled, or folded under leaves are not normal for d'alessandroi or besseae. This tends to occur when temps are to high and the plants are getting to dry between waterings. In situ, floral quality and characteristics of plants of both d'alessandroi and besseae vary from year to year depending on temps and the amount of moisture seeping from the granite, which is in turn dependant on the amount of rainfall. 

If you stick your finger in the pot and it is feels dry in any way, you need to up-tick the frequency of watering. If you stick your finger in the pot and the mix is starting to break down, its time to repot. Leaving the pots in a dish of water only solves half the problem and can lead to other problems. Niether species grows in standing water, nor do they grow in any kind of substrate. They anchor themselves directly to granite cliff faces with pockets of accumulated moss. However, the roots are almost fully exposed to cool temps and constant seepage.

I have seen the leaf condition in the picture only on cultivated plants that are allowed to get to dry between waterings. BTW, beautiful plant, and a true d'alessandroi. So much crap has been pushed off as the true form in recent years and so many claim to be able to differentiate based on the wrong set of criteria. If the plant is strong enough, put a pod on it.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 1, 2012)

FrankRC said:


> Wrinkled, or folded under leaves are not normal for d'alessandroi or besseae. This tends to occur when temps are to high and the plants are getting to dry between waterings. In situ, floral quality and characteristics of plants of both d'alessandroi and besseae vary from year to year depending on temps and the amount of moisture seeping from the granite, which is in turn dependant on the amount of rainfall.
> 
> If you stick your finger in the pot and it is feels dry in any way, you need to up-tick the frequency of watering. If you stick your finger in the pot and the mix is starting to break down, its time to repot. Leaving the pots in a dish of water only solves half the problem and can lead to other problems. Niether species grows in standing water, nor do they grow in any kind of substrate. They anchor themselves directly to granite cliff faces with pockets of accumulated moss. However, the roots are almost fully exposed to cool temps and constant seepage.
> 
> I have seen the leaf condition in the picture only on cultivated plants that are allowed to get to dry between waterings. BTW, beautiful plant, and a true d'alessandroi. So much crap has been pushed off as the true form in recent years and so many claim to be able to differentiate based on the wrong set of criteria. If the plant is strong enough, put a pod on it.



I grow those plants in the shadiest and coolest place inside my greenhouse, watering them each three days depending of the temperature and season. 

But since few year now, the temperature are getting very high (global warming?). I had to install a fog system 2 year ago to keep the temperature under 30 degrees Celsius. It worked very good! 

But this year, even with that system the temperature did reach many days in a row over 30 degrees even 34,5 degrees Celsius… Very difficult to cool the greenhouse down when the outside temperature it's near 40 degrees.… And that scare me enough!

Thanks! Yes I'm aggre with you, it is very difficult to get real dalessandroï, many plants offered are not.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hows the growth looks like? Does it send out long growths like besseae??? or more like normal growth like cadautum.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 20, 2012)

wonderlen3000 said:


> Hows the growth looks like? Does it send out long growths like besseae??? or more like normal growth like cadautum.



Clumpy like the caudatum....


----------

